# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Arnold Chiari I syndroom operatie

## Pascal57

Dag allemaal,

Ik word volgende week woensdag geopereerd in Groningen aan een Arnold Chriari syndroom type I. Ik maak me wel zorgen hierover, de neurochirurg blaakt van zelfvertrouwen en zei dat de operatie anderhalf uur gaat duren en dat ik na vier dagen al naar huis kan! Geweldig voor je vertrouw maar is het wel zo? Het lijkt bijna op bagatelliseren van een toch naar mij idee gevaarlijk ingreep. Wie kan mij zijn recente ervaringen voor en na de operatie doorgeven? Hoe is het bij ontwaken? de pijn? Zijn de technieken tegenwoordig zo goed dat mijn angst niet gegrond is?

Vriendelijke groet van Pascal

----------

